# الانتهاء من تصنيع مكينه سي ان سي بالسعوديه



## نيولا (17 سبتمبر 2008)

مرحبا علي الجميع
انتهينا من تصنيع ميكنه سي ان سي خاصه للاعمال الحديده تعمل بالبلازما وتم تصنيعها بطريقه حديثه علما بان مساحه المكينه 2500 في 1500 وتعمل علي موتورين ستبر موتور محرك للمحور Y ومحرك للمحور X



سوف يتم رفع الصور انشاء الله قريبا


----------



## مهاجر (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكر وتقدير ...*

السلام عليكم

أخي العزيز

خبر أسعدنا ... وجهد مقدر 

ننتظر رفع الصور والمعلومات عن التصنيع

جزاكم الله خير على جهدكم وعلى طرح الموضوع 

نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى وإلى الأمام




نيولا قال:


> مرحبا علي الجميع
> انتهينا من تصنيع ميكنه سي ان سي خاصه للاعمال الحديده تعمل بالبلازما وتم تصنيعها بطريقه حديثه علما بان مساحه المكينه 2500 في 1500 وتعمل علي موتورين ستبر موتور محرك للمحور Y ومحرك للمحور X
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## نيولا (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*رفع الصور للمكينه*

يوجد فلم يبين عمل المكينه ارجو من اعضاء المنتدي شرح رفع الفلم في المنتدي


----------



## نيولا (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*صور للمكينه*

صوره للمكينه


----------



## مهاجر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

ماشاء الله عمل جميل ... تشكر عليه أخي العزيز

بالنسبة للفيلم تستطيع ان تضيفه لملف مضغوط zip او rar 

ومن بعد تحمله على المتلقى

جزاك الله خير


----------



## روتر (20 سبتمبر 2008)

عمل جميل واتمنى لك التوفيق واذا رغبت في التعاون انا في جده في السعوديه وللتواصل بريدي ‎xxxxxxx‎
من فضلك لا تضع وسائل الإتصال في مشاركتك
الإدارة‎‎


----------



## msadek80 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

ماشاء اللة ماكينة جامدة
و لكن من اين تستطيع الحصول على Aluminum profile فى الرياض


----------



## نيولا (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*بخصوص الالمونيوم*

السلام

هذا القواطع غير متوفره بالرياض انا مستورده من امريكا

ولاكن يمكن الاستغناء عنها بي تيوبات حديد مقاس 6سم في سم ويعتمد مقاس التيوب علي حجم اللينير المستخدم

تحياتي

احمد الوابل


----------



## نيولا (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*فلم عن المكينه وهي تقص حديد*

اخواني 

الفلم صور علي مكينه مقاس 40 سم في 50 سم وهي عملت من اجل اجراء التجارب وزي مانتم شايفين قامت بالعمل بالشكل المطلوب واكثر والبرنامج المستخدم هو عباره عن برنامج نتسنق خرافي 

هذا البرنامج يقوم باستيراد الملفات علي نمط دي اكس اف ثم يقوم بتحويلها الي صيفه سي ان سي حتي يمكن لبرنامج ماك3 بقراءة المعطيات

هذا البرنامج يعمل علي وحدات التحكم العاليه التقنيه حيث ان اوامر التشغيل لمكينه البلازما فيه تقوم علي الكود ام 20 وام 21
وقد قمنا بتحويل هذا البرنامج لكي يتمكن من محاكاة برنامج ماك3 حيث ان ماك3 يعطي اوامر للمكينه علي الكود ام زيرو 3 وام زيرو 5

وتحياتي

احمد الوابل


----------



## روتر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

اولا: انا اعتذر لمشرف هذا القسم لاني وضع ال***** الخاص بي.

وثانيا: الاخ نيولا شكرا للتواصل ولكن عذرا حسب قوانين المنتدى أنا لحد الآن ماوصلت للحد الادنى من المشاركات في المنتدى لكي استطيع ان أفتح البريد الخاص بي لان مشاركاتي قليلة جدا فما ادري ايش مضمون رسالتك ولكن في اسرع وقت ممكن، انشاء الله سأحاول افتح بريدي الخاص وارد على رسالتك.


----------



## نيولا (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*اخ روتر*

هلا ومرحبا

مضمون الرساله التواصل مابيننا ولاكن نظام المنتدي غريب فعلا وهم ينظرون للكم وليس للكيف 
ممكن نتواصل عن طريق newla علي المسنجر

اخوك احمد


----------



## fractaledge3 (21 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي احمد
مجهود وعمل رائع و مبارك بإذن الله تعالى
*اسامة حسين*


----------



## fractaledge3 (21 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي احمد
ارى من الفيديو انك تستعمل ماكينة بلازما مع تورش يدوي (Hand Torch) هل ماكينة البلازما المستخدمة ماكينة صينية او غربية و ما مدى جودة و نظافة القطع و هل قمت بإستيرادها اوتم الشراء من السوق المحلي
على اية حال اذا كنت قد قمت بإستيرادها فأنا ارشح لك ماكينات هايبرثيرم مع تورش آلي
 *Hypertherm Powermax Plasma Machine With automatic torch*
*لأنك بإذن الله في المستقبل القريب ستحتاج الى تطوير اخر و هو تركيب وحدة ضبط ارتفاع التورش آلياً*
*Automatic Torch Height Control*
*تمنياتي لك بالتقدم و انا على اتم الاستعداد للتعاون*
*اسامة حسين*


----------



## نيولا (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*هلا باخ اسامه*

شكرا علي التعقيب 

البلازما المستخدمه صينيه 12ملم وهي تعطي شغل نظيف 

الامريكيه كويسيه ولاكن فيها عيب غريب جدا وهو انه لها اثنان تورش التورش السي ان سي يعطي قطع بحدود 12 ملم واذا استخدمت التورش اليدوي يعطي قطع الي 38ملم الكلام للموديل 1650

اما بخصوص الضبط الالي للراس فيمكن الاستغناء عنه بعده امور وافضل الطرق هو وضع نوع من البيرنقات وهي عباره عن كوره مثل راس القلم وهي تستخدم في مناوله الامتعه 

يكون راس القطع حر الحركه ويفضل وضع سسته للضغط وهاذي البيرنقات تعطي مجال حركي 360 درجه وسوف اقوم بتصنيع الراس بعد وصول البيرنقات

العيب في تصنيع المكينه انه لايوجد اي من المستلزمات لها كله يتم استيراده

وشكرا علي المرور وتحياتي

اخوك 

احمد


----------



## fractaledge3 (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً اخي احمد على الرد السريع
الحقيقة ان الماكينات الصينية ليست بالسوءالذي يعتقده معظمنا و لكنها تحتاج بعض العناية و الحذر و كذلك بعض التعديلات البسيطة لتعمل بشكل اكثر من جيد الملخص انها فقط ليست (ركب و شغل) مثل الماكينات الغربية و لكن فرق السعر كبير جداً وهو لصالح الصيني طبعاً.
بالنسبة للفرق بين التورش اليدوي و التورش الآلي في سمك القطع هو ناتج عن اختلاف التصميم و الذي يؤدي بالنهاية الى جودة القطع و التي تقترب في بعض الماكينات من دقة القطع بالليزر


----------



## مهاجر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير على هذا النقاش الهادف

ونشكر طارح الموضوع على جهده 

نشكركم بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## روتر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ المشرف مهاجر نشكر مجهودكم في هذا المنتدى ولكن ولكن بعض قوانين المنتدى انا ارى في رأي تنفر الاعضاء وبالذات المتميزين في هذا المنتدى ولكم الشكر


----------



## مهاجر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*للتوضيح والمتابعة...*

السلام عليكم

الأخ العزيز لقد أقمنا قسم خاص لمثل هذه النقاشات بين العضو والإدارة وهو قسم الشكاوي والإقتراحات ... نرحب بكل انتقاد او شكوى او إقتراح

أخي أعلم ان شروط وضوابط ملتقى المهنسدين العرب لم توضع جزافاً ... وفي العادة هي للجميع لا تراعي المتميز من غير المتميز ... 

ولو اني في نظري جميع أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب متميزين ...

اشكرك ونرحب بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب وأنتظر مشاركتك في قسم الشكاوي والإقتراحات

اخوك
ابو محمد



روتر قال:


> الاخ المشرف مهاجر نشكر مجهودكم في هذا المنتدى ولكن ولكن بعض قوانين المنتدى انا ارى في رأي تنفر الاعضاء وبالذات المتميزين في هذا المنتدى ولكم الشكر


----------



## روتر (22 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك أخي أبو محمد على سعة صدرك ونقاشك الهادف، وبالنسبة للملاحظة فهي بسبب حرصي على هذا المنتدى الرائع وعلى أعضائه المتميزون بطرحهم ونقاشهم ولا اقصد بالمتميزون هنا الا ذو الخبرة الطويلة في هذا المجال واللذين اتمنى ان يستمر عطائهم لدعم هذا المنتدى ودعم جميع الاعضاء بخبرتهم ولك جزيل الشكر.

أخوك فهد


----------



## ابوفيصل999 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

اسلام عليكم 
مشكور اخوي على المجهود الكبير اخوي الحين انا ببدأ في تصنيع مكينه بلازما ((YouTube - Letter to Plasma Cam! واعطيني رايك في المكينه
ابى منك نصيحه كيف ابدا يعني من الف الى الياء ولو في مخطط على تفصيل المكينه اكون لك مشكور اخوي 
واهم شئ البرمجه لاني بصرحا ماعندي خبره في البرمجه 

تحياتي


----------



## ابوفيصل999 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*تصنيع مكينة قص بلازما*

ازا ممكن اخوي تساعدني في تصنيع مكينة البلازما من الالف الى الياء اكون شاكر لك


----------



## عبد11 (15 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم , نرجو الافادة من نوي الخبرة*

كيف تم التحكم بإرتفاع فوهة البلازما عن سطح العمل , هناك جهاز اسمو  THV

جهاز للتحكم بارتفاع فوهة البلازما عن سطح العمل وهو مختصر لجملة 
*T*orch *H*eight *C*ontroller 

لانو ماكينة البلازما نحتاج لملامسة (nozzle ) او الفوهة لسطح العمل( لبدئ تشغيل القوس الكهربائي ) ومن ثم تبتعد عن سطع العمل بمسافة 1ملم حسب نوع الماكينة , مع المحافظة على ارتفاع 1 ملم حتى نهاية العمل , ويجب ان يكون هناك جهاز مع فيدباك لقرائة الاتفاع وتعديلة للمحافظة على مسافة 1 ملم , لهذا ارجو افادتنا اخي الكريم بتجربتك , لاننا شارفنا على النهاية وبحاجة لحل لهذا المشكلة 

علما بأن جهاز THC غالي الثمن جدا.
​


----------



## سامى حسين حسن (28 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخى المهندس احمد الوابل (نيولا)
اجمل التهانى على هذا الانجاز العظيم
ادعو الله ان يقوى عزيمتك وان تحقق كل ما تصبو اليه
وان يعز الله بك الاسلام والمسلمين
اخى انا بصدد تجميع ماكينة 
cnc portable plasma
وذلك باستيراد الكنترول من الصين والبلازما من هنا فى مصر وكذلك الكمبولسر 
فهل هناك ماركه او شركه مجربه تنصحنى بالاستيراد منها فى الصين
كذلك ما هى المشاكل التى قد تقابلنى بانسبه لتوافق هذى الاجزاء مع بعضها البعض 
ارجو من جميع الاخوه زوى الخبره ان يساهمو فى الاجابه
وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## محمدودمسولب (31 يوليو 2010)

شكرأ على المجهود


----------

